# Q6600 und Vista x64



## thekiller (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo allerseits =)

ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen meinen neuen Rechner zusammen. Läuft natürlich alles perfekto^^
Nunja jetzt kam mir die Frage ob ich einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil hätte, wenn ich mir eine Vista x64 Version zulegen würde!? Derzeit habe ich Vista x32

Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren. Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Vergleich der beiden OS in Sachen Leistung!? Irgendeinen Benchmarktest oder etwas vergleichbares.

Mir geht es nicht um Leistungssteigerung bei "Standardsoftware" wie Word oder irgendwelche Mediaplayer. Da ist wohl nicht mehr Leistung rauszuholen, aber wie wirkt sich x64 bei Spielen wie "Crysis" oder bei Design-Software wie z.b. "Cinema 4D" oder "Photoshop" aus?(Speziell für den Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600)

Ich muss halt jedes bisschen Leistung was nur geht rauskitzeln;-)

Hoffe jemand von Euch hat ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mich beraten =)

MfG Manu


----------



## Laudian (14. Februar 2008)

Nach Theorie duerfte sich da kaum was veraendern ... denn die nutzbaren Takte aendern sich ja normal nicht. Die Register werden nur laenger ... folglich kann man genauer rechnen, die Farbtiefe noch tiefer treiben etc pp ... aber and er reinen Rechengeschwindigkeit duerfte X64 eigentlich nichts aendern. Waer mir zumindest nix bekannt, lass mich da aber auch gerne vom gegenteil ueberzeugen.


----------



## thekiller (14. Februar 2008)

Hmmm...ja Farbwerte sollen ja auch noch etwas besser werden bei 64Bit.
Ich hatte mal irgendwie gelesen, dass 64Bit-Systeme bis etwa 30% schneller laufen als 32Bit. Und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass der Q6600 ein 64Bit-Prozessor ist.
Kann wohl aber keiner von Euch bestätigen oder?
Ich mein bis 30% mehr!! Da sag ich nicht nein, wenn es stimmen sollte...


----------



## Laudian (15. Februar 2008)

Die 30% kommen normal eher daher, dass da 2 Kerne drin stecken, was aber nichts mit den 64Bit zu tun hat. 2 Kerne, wenn sie effektiv genutzt werden koennen parallel natuerlich mehr erledigen als 1 Kern ... Nur Windows kann nur ganze Programme auf verschiedenee Kerne verteilen, deswegen bringt das nicht allzuviel Vorteil.

Wo jetzt 30% Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei 64 Bit alleine herkommen sollen, weiss ich jetzt allerdings nicht.

PS, der Q6600 ist nen duo-Prozessor mit 64 bit-Technologie, ja ...


----------



## darkframe (15. Februar 2008)

Hi,

IMHO bringt ein 64er-System nur dann etwas, wenn darauf auch 64Bit-Software eingesetzt wird, wie z.B. Cinema4D in der 64Bit-Variante. Ansonsten gibt's da wohl eher keine Vorteile, allerdings auch keine Nachteile.

Außerdem sollte vorher geklärt sein, ob für alle Systemkomponenten 64Bit-Treiber verfügbar/vorhanden sind.


----------



## _Lupo_ (19. Februar 2008)

Ich benutze zwar ein XP X64, aber meiner Meinung nach läuft mein PC auch in 32-bit-Anwendungen schneller. Das ist so mehr oder weniger ein Gefühl, in Spielen habe ich aber oft ein paar Frames mehr als es unter X32 der Fall war. Würde jedem der auch ein 64-Bit-prozessor hat raten, auch ein 64-Bit-OS zu benutzen.


----------



## SpiderZLS (19. Februar 2008)

ähhmm, der Q6600 ist ein Quadcore deswegen heist er ja Q = Quad also 4 Kern Prozessor
der ist normal mit 2400Mhz getaktet kann aber locker mit dem Orginalkühler auf 3000 Mhz gebracht werden ohne das es da probs gibt....alleine die Leistungssteigerung ist spürbar....
wer nochmehr will braucht dann nen besseren Kühler 3400 oder auch 3600 sollen drinn sein...

Mein System läuft jetzt schon seit einigen wochen auf 3200Mhz mit dem Ninja Heatpipe Kühlturm super stabil....auf einem Gigabyte Board mit 6400er Corsair Ram (4GB)
4 Platten(WesterDigital Raptor) im Raid 10 schneller geht es kaum.......
Vista 32bit macht leider bei 3.2GB RAM schluss deshalb habe ich auf 64bit umgestellt und merke so erstmal keinen Geschw. unterschied unter Windows...bei diverse Programme von denen es auch 64bit Versionen gibt (Cinema4D) laufen in der tat um einiges schneller....


----------



## thekiller (19. Februar 2008)

Hmm...na der Beitrag von SpiderZLS hört sich doch ganz gut an =)

Naja mal schauen ob ich mich durchringen kann auf Vista x64 umzusteigen =)

Auf jedenfall schonmal ein Dankeschön von mir!

MfG Manu

EDIT: Achja SpiderZLS, könntest du vielleicht mal einen Benchmark Test mit Cinebench machen und sagen was du für Punkte im Multicore-Rendering erhältst? natürlich nur wenn es dir keine Umstände macht...


----------



## ArtificialPro (25. Februar 2008)

Ich geselle mich mal zu euch mit einer Frage 
Es wird ja immer gesagt, dass man bei 64Bit OS darauf achten soll, dass die Treiber dieses auch unterstützen?! Wo kann ich des sehen/nachlesen/überprüfen? Einfach gucken ob beim Treiber ne 64Bit .exe dabei ist? Sowie bei Cinema 4D...?
Und wenn das getan ist, gehn dann auch nur die Spiele/Anwendungen die eine 64Bit .exe haben? Oder lassen sich diese dann nicht mehr starten?!

MfG AP


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Februar 2008)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn das getan ist, gehn dann auch nur die Spiele/Anwendungen die eine 64Bit .exe haben? Oder lassen sich diese dann nicht mehr starten?!


In der Regel laufen 32-Bit-Anwendungen dank WOW64 auch auf den 64-Bit-Versionen von Windows. In Einzelfällen kann es aber durchaus zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen, und wenn es nur Leistungseinbußen sind.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## thekiller (18. August 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt seit gut 5 Monaten Vista x64 und ich will nix anderes mehr^^
Es läuft stabil, Treiber gibt es mittlerweile auch genügend, man kann logischerweise viel mehr RAM reservieren und bei 64 Bit Software ist durchaus ein Geschwindigkeitszuwachs zu merken. Siehe Cinema 4D

LG Manu


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. August 2008)

Dank 64Bit ist es einfach möglich viel größere Datenmengen zu verschieben. So ist es etwa kein Problem mehrere Gigabyte große Dateien direkt aufeinmal von der Festplatte in den Speicher zu holen etc.

Und besonders bei Codierungsverfahren etwa dem Verschlüsseln von Daten oder kodieren von Videos zeigt 64Bit Vorteile da eben wesentlich größere Zahlen direkt verarbeitet werden können anstatt Umwege über Teilmengen gehen zu müssen wie es bei 32Bit der Fall ist.

So können etwa auch bei Spielen und 3D-Renderings Berechnungen schneller durchgeführt werden.


----------

